# Dish blackout world baseball classic on espn!



## michael55 (Jan 20, 2008)

Once again MLB screws its Puerto Rican fans who are subscribe to Dish Network (ESPN) and because local channel 7 has exclusive rights to WBC , we who paid charlie monthly rent for sat. signal, we are unable to watch the game Puerto Rico vs Netherlands ..Dish network which for some reason I don,t understand does not include the new MLB NETWORK ,well than Charlie is puzzle on why he is losing so many subscribers....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's pretty standard fare, and usually not a Dish decision. Whenever a local station has broadcast rights, ESPN forces a blackout on its coverage. Blame your local affiliate for that one.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Like the commercial says If You are a Sportsfan You Have To Get DIRECTV!


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

michael55 said:


> Once again MLB screws its Puerto Rican fans who are subscribe to Dish Network (ESPN) and because local channel 7 has exclusive rights to WBC , we who paid charlie monthly rent for sat. signal, we are unable to watch the game Puerto Rico vs Netherlands ..Dish network which for some reason I don,t understand does not include the new MLB NETWORK ,well than Charlie is puzzle on why he is losing so many subscribers....


You are wrong I am a 10 year Dish Network customer man and you did not do your homework. When the games were on ESPN1 I was watching the games in ESPN1 ALT channel 145, When the games were on ESPN2 they were showing them on channel ESPN2 ALT 146. When the games were on MLB network Dish does not have MLB Network. SO If you did not see the games you should have check the program guide! By the Way the games that were on ESPN HD I was having a ball with my VIP 211 rec.


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

I enjoyed watching the game on channel 146 ESPN 2 ALT! GReat game!


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

"Dish network which for some reason I don,t understand does not include the new MLB NETWORK ," 

The earliest you'll see MLB EI (Extra Innings) and/or the new MLB Channel on Dish is 2014 (MAYBE). That is when the exclusive 700 million, seven-year agreement (2007 thru 2013) that MLB, Direct TV and InDemand have expires.

From Raymie (in Arizona):

"What happened with MLB EI:

Dish couldn't just get the package (EI) for X dollars (from MLB). They also HAD to take a stake in the MLB Channel (even more dollars!).

Dish didn't want the latter (MLB Channel), so they couldn't get the former (MLB EI) by extension."


----------



## michael55 (Jan 20, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> I enjoyed watching the game on channel 146 ESPN 2 ALT! GReat game!


 Tell me tonite that you are watching big game tonite Puerto Rico versus USA on Dish channel 854...I don't think so .............. only can be seen in Puerto Rico if u have cable or rooftop atenna ..... BTW score is PUR 4 USA 3 TOP OF 8TH INNING:hurah:


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

michael55 said:


> Tell me tonite that you are watching big game tonite Puerto Rico versus USA on Dish channel 854...I don't think so .............. only can be seen in Puerto Rico if u have cable or rooftop atenna ..... BTW score is PUR 4 USA 3 TOP OF 8TH INNING:hurah:


I am watching the game on channel 7


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

And the US won in the bottom of the 9th.


----------



## michael55 (Jan 20, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> I am watching the game on channel 7


 Sorry for your team was beaten , but what happen was that Puerto Rico after they won there first game against USA , they got over confident and cocky . I told everybody in Puerto Rico don't celebrate too much because they still have to play Venezuela and they if lose that game the rematch against USA will be different ... My predication came out true much to my delight !:lol:


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

michael55 said:


> Sorry for your team was beaten , but what happen was that Puerto Rico after they won there first game against USA , they got over confident and cocky . I told everybody in Puerto Rico don't celebrate too much because they still have to play Venezuela and they if lose that game the rematch against USA will be different ... My predication came out true much to my delight !:lol:


They do this crap every time there are like the [email protected]#$%^& Eagles! With Andy Reid they will not win and with Jose Oquendo they will not win!


----------



## michael55 (Jan 20, 2008)

neljtorres said:


> They do this crap every time there are like the [email protected]#$%^& Eagles! With Andy Reid they will not win and with Jose Oquendo they will not win!


If u are a fan of Philadelphia them you should be happy because your Phillies are World Series Champs 2008 ..Its a constant reminder how my Mets choke the last 2 years ...........


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

michael55 said:


> If u are a fan of Philadelphia them you should be happy because your Phillies are World Series Champs 2008 ..Its a constant reminder how my Mets choke the last 2 years ...........


 I was born and raised in Philly now live in Puerto Rico but somebody had to win in Philly! The yankees win alot, your G Man won two years ago! Our last champion was on 1983 with the sixers!


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

neljtorres said:


> I was born and raised in Philly now live in Puerto Rico but somebody had to win in Philly! The yankees win alot, your G Man won two years ago! Our last champion was on 1983 with the sixers!


Yeah I am real happy the last time the phillies went to the world seies I was 7 years old and went to game 6 with my grandfather and i still remember that game! Now I watch it at home with my 6 year old kid and we were dancing with the fat lady man! Have taken my kid to already two Phillies game and I will be back this year and to Lehigh University to watch Eagles training camp!


----------

